# Nothing is perfect (Kai at 10 month)



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Kai doing his thing at the club on Sunday 
Lotand lots to work on but got many of kudos on his obedience routine 

He’s such a fun dog, I love his pushy attitude and willingness to amp it up


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Enjoy seeing updates and progress with your boy, sounding like confidence and drive is there and you are having a great time with him! Curious what's his attitude around other people and dogs? Outgoing, indifferent, aloof, suspicious...?


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

REEHGE said:


> Enjoy seeing updates and progress with your boy, sounding like confidence and drive is there and you are having a great time with him! Curious what's his attitude around other people and dogs? Outgoing, indifferent, aloof, suspicious...?



I get laughed at a lot for his drive, 

Mostly like 
-How old is he? 10 months!!! Haha his drive is insanity, good luck in the future because you’ll need it. 

He’s curious about other dogs, in happy to meet you kind of way, did show ring training last night and he was on his best behaviour, his best behaviour hovers around semi okay and little indifferent, he will play if he gets a chance

He’s okay with people, he likes kids a lot, he sits and soaks up the attention, the show judge got a mouth full of tongue from him because greeted him face to face, but didn’t like and wasn’t totally comfortable with the judge hovering over him - 

So I’m going to say 
He’s outgoing with a side of aloof and because he’s young, maybe a touch of uncertainty when it comes to people hovering over him 

He will not seek out attention from people though, he doesn’t need to meet everyone, unless you are in my home and you sit on my couch, than you are getting rolled because he will try to sit on your head and eat your hair.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

REEHGE said:


> Enjoy seeing updates and progress with your boy, sounding like confidence and drive is there and you are having a great time with him! Curious what's his attitude around other people and dogs? Outgoing, indifferent, aloof, suspicious...?


 In regards to impulse control?

well, I’ll be 100% sincere,
He will put holes in my body if he doesn’t get rewarded right away, or he just doesn’t want to do it and he thinks he should be rewarded, he will fight me over getting into my vest and if I push him off, he comes back harder and more determined 
This is new. 
we are working on that


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

AlexLafram said:


> He will not seek out attention from people though, he doesn’t need to meet everyone, unless you are in my home and you sit on my couch, than you are getting rolled because he will try to sit on your head and eat your hair.


That stuff is priceless lol



AlexLafram said:


> In regards to impulse control?
> 
> well, I’ll be 100% sincere,
> He will put holes in my body if he doesn’t get rewarded right away, or he just doesn’t want to do it and he thinks he should be rewarded, he will fight me over getting into my vest and if I push him off, he comes back harder and more determined
> ...


I was basically just referring to his level of desire or non-desire for social interaction but that's interesting as well. I would be very interested to hear how he and you progress through this


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

REEHGE said:


> That stuff is priceless lol
> 
> 
> 
> I was basically just referring to his level of desire or non-desire for social interaction but that's interesting as well. I would be very interested to hear how he and you progress through this


Probably end up in a full on throw down, 
Catapulting his little butt clean across the training field 

Im kidding obviously but the advice so far is a harder correction 

I kinda like the fact he’s pushy 
It’s one of the reasons I absolutely love him


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It's a very incremental thing to build up impulse control. I started right away with Valor because of his daddy. He will still snatch at my clothing or body check me once in a while if he thinks I'm slacking on a reward.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

David Winners said:


> It's a very incremental thing to build up impulse control. I started right away with Valor because of his daddy. He will still snatch at my clothing or body check me once in a while if he thinks I'm slacking on a reward.


Yeahhh

Cathy and I both agree that Kai has many many Gus bus traits, and apparently Nog needs a correction that is hard before he gets the drift

I’m not mad about it
He’s a bloody blast to train


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

AlexLafram said:


> Probably end up in a full on throw down,
> Catapulting his little butt clean across the training field
> 
> Im kidding obviously but the advice so far is a harder correction
> ...


A long line or e-collar with an experienced handler on it can curb it. It's hard to be in a good position to give the correction yourself as the behavior often happens as an ambush


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I lost a lot of pockets to Bud. He didn't bother trying to get in he just ate the clothes around the reward.
Kai sounds like a fun dog, love hearing about his progress.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

David Winners said:


> A long line or e-collar with an experienced handler on it can curb it. It's hard to be in a good position to give the correction yourself as the behavior often happens as an ambush


i swear to god
The dogs has a non stop “welcome to the jungle” theme song on repeat in his head


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

He looks great!! Glad things are going well


----------

